# I made an "Out Front" bike mount for my iPhone



## kozak79 (Jul 29, 2014)

I use my bike to commute from Brooklyn to Manhattan and use my iPhone with Cyclemeter and Wahoo Speed and Cadence sensor to record my rides. I have a Quadlock case and mount for the stem, but really didn't like mounting it there. I really like the Out Front Garmin mounts.

Here is what i made:
https://www.shapeways.com/model/2694667/iphone-6-handlebar-mount-for-quad-lock-case.html?li=aeTabs

Any suggestions welcomed.


----------

